# Just ordered the new RF 35 1.8 IS



## mangobutter (Mar 5, 2019)

This lens was overlooked by many apparently, being overshadowed by all the exotic glass that came out for RF mount. At first I got the 40 2.8 pancake but with the adapter the whole setup is as big as a native lens with faster F-Stop AND IS! So I sold the 40 pancake after owning it a day (I've owned it before in the past) and I get my 35 tomorrow. Super excited to have at least one native RF lens for my R. Anyone else have it?

I cannot wait for the RF 50 1.8 IS USM that's supposedly coming out later this year. How much would you guys pay for it? I think it will be $499. Canon needs a reasonable compact 50 prime. A 1.4 would be nice but I don't see that happening... 

I am a long time user of the EF 50 1.4. Probably my most used lens throughout my photography experience since 2005. Highest photo count in lightroom. But that lens is nearly useless at 1.4.


----------



## Random Orbits (Mar 5, 2019)

Not overlooked, but I do wish that Canon had produced a RP kit with this lens (they have in Japan?). It's probably the second most own RF lens after the 24-105 (how many people are willing to spend for the RF 50 or 28-70?). It's a nice walk-about lens. Smaller, sharper and cheaper than the 35 f/2 IS.

Is the 50 f/1.8 coming out this year or 2020? I remember seeing a Canon graphic that listed the 15-35/24-70/7-200/24-240/and the 85mm pair for 2019... I'm hoping it'll be priced lower than RF 35 f/1.8 IS because it would be nice to have a cheap FF combo in the RP with a $200-300 lens.


----------



## mangobutter (Mar 5, 2019)

I read "later in 2019."

Overlooked as in it didn't get the same attention as the exotic glass did.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 5, 2019)

There were a lot of reviews and threads on CR about it, I think you missed them. Try searching to read peoples impressions and test results.


----------



## mangobutter (Mar 5, 2019)

Nope. Didn't miss them. Every professional camera reviewer, DP review, gordon lang, etc. commented how it was overlooked. Don't take it too seriously, just a comment made in passing. And of course I read reviews. That's how i ended up buying it.


----------



## Viggo (Mar 9, 2019)

The 35 f1.8 IS is included when buying a R body here now... if it wasn’t for all the pictures I’ve gotten since I bought the R, I would be kind of bummed that didn’t wait...


----------



## Pape (Mar 9, 2019)

It could be first RF lens i buy too,or 50mm 1,8 . Good thing on eos RP ,you dont need buy most expensive lenses for it


----------



## HikeBike (Mar 14, 2019)

I have the RF 35 1.8, and it spends a lot of time on my R. I love that lens.


----------

